# Ravenna Fur auction results



## backroadstravler (Jul 12, 2006)

I spent most of the day at the fur auction in Ravenna.Other than some slippery roads and late arrivals this auction was run smoothly and moved 
fur quickly. Prices were I think, better than expected on most fur offered. The two auctioneers were very good and the fact there were 10 or 12 buyers. made for a good auction. Very little fur was pulled by the trappers. The facility was great as usual and the breakfast offered was excellant. A big thanks to all that made this auction happen and a big thanks to all the buyers that came to buy fur.


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

backroadstravler said:


> I spent most of the day at the fur auction in Ravenna.Other than some slippery roads and late arrivals this auction was run smoothly and moved
> fur quickly. Prices were I think, better than expected on most fur offered. The two auctioneers were very good and the fact there were 10 or 12 buyers. made for a good auction. Very little fur was pulled by the trappers. The facility was great as usual and the breakfast offered was excellant. A big thanks to all that made this auction happen and a big thanks to all the buyers that came to buy fur.



Thanks for coming out. 

Jon


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Might be awhile before actual figures, as I believe they were having some computer issues? I know that my printout of purchases, was far from correct. It was a weird sale for Ravenna. Started at 9, as scheduled. Run for about an hour and a half, and we had to take a 45 min. break, as there was no fur on the tables. Started up again and we had to take another 45 min. break, as there was no fur on tables. Few more lots, after we started again, and we pulled out of parking lot at 2 pm. Sale was over. No one had ever seen before. Prices seemed to be in line with what was offered at Clare. IMO the goods at Ravenna overall, were a little better sizes and quality of goods, certainly no where near the quantity.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

furandhides said:


> Might be awhile before actual figures, as I believe they were having some computer issues? I know that my printout of purchases, was far from correct. It was a weird sale for Ravenna. Started at 9, as scheduled. Run for about an hour and a half, and we had to take a 45 min. break, as there was no fur on the tables. Started up again and we had to take another 45 min. break, as there was no fur on tables. Few more lots, after we started again, and we pulled out of parking lot at 2 pm. Sale was over. No one had ever seen before. Prices seemed to be in line with what was offered at Clare. IMO the goods at Ravenna overall, were a little better sizes and quality of goods, certainly no where near the quantity.


 
Being one of the founders of the Ravenna sale IMO it is held to early in January. We held it around the 20th of the month. I do not know if that is the reason for such a short sale this year or not. 

It was a long two day sale within two years after we started it. Slept on the floor many Saturday nights so I could at least get a little sleep instead of spending time traveling to Muskegon for the night.

With the rising levels in Lake Michigan the Muskegon marshes should fill up with water hopefully making them the quality rat producers of days past. 

A few other things that is going to catch up with trappers is the longer season, the use of colony traps that can clean out the rat population leaving no seed for next year, and being able to trap the houses instead of 6 foot away. 

How many sales are held in the state? Could that be part of the problem, spreading out the trappers selling fur?


----------



## Velgang (Jan 17, 2004)

I believe this was Mark's first time inputting sales into the computer so it may be a day or two before it gets posted here. Thanks Mark for "volunteering".

As far as numbers I was told there were 62 lot numbers for this sale but it only looked like half showed up. I was clerking some lot tickets so I was able to see a lot of prices. As Roger said, the prices seemed to be in line with Jay's or slightly higher.

The weather may have kept some folks home or it could be they decided to ship their fur. OR with all the talk of low prices throughout the summer and beginning season maybe some trappers backed off a little. 

There are more state sales now than there was ten years ago, this is a good thing for trappers. Just like fur prices the volume of fur to sell goes up and down.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Velgang said:


> I believe this was Mark's first time inputting sales into the computer so it may be a day or two before it gets posted here. Thanks Mark for "volunteering".
> 
> .


Yes, it was definitely my first time. I got there early and shoveled the walks. Then I planned on counting fur and shucking fur across the tables or something like that. When they said there wasn't anyone to run the computer and asked if I could do it I told them I would do my best. I definitely have a great appreciation for Emily Carreti's ability to keep a sale running smoothly.

I don't have the sale spreadsheet on my computer but I did take a picture of a results print out. To clarify for those that aren't familiar with the system the squirrels were sold as a bundle all on one ticket at the listed High price. Also looking at the female mink high price I would have to say it was probably a male that was just listed as "Mink" with no gender as a lot were filled out that way. When I got the tickets there were already other lots being sold. I had one ticket that listed a quantity of 5 and the species was listed as "Outs". Which category should I have placed that in?:lol: 

Here are the results:


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks Mark. Sale ran really smooth. The weather sucked on the way home and back. Could have kept some home. Small sale, very nice fur. Roger


----------



## wildboysx3 (Jan 5, 2015)

I believe the "outs" are deer hides less than 7.5 square feet in size.


----------

